
Django is Terrible - networked
https://alexcbecker.net/blog.html#django-is-terrible
======
edw
I would suggest that the first complaint can be generalized to "ORM is
terrible." I would be surprised if there haven't been a hundred submissions
(of at least twenty unique articles) discussing why ORM creates more problems
than it solves for both reading and modifying a database.

